# Are You Freaking Kidding Me...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Charmin is the worst offender :laughing:

"Toilet paper cannot cause a sewer backup"... what a bunch of BS !!!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Exactly! Wipes are a better choice.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I hate both companies anyways. Sure Ill promote your company, its job security. Stupid Roto Poopers.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure that is exactly wrong.

I mean, toilet paper in a GOOD line won't generally cause a back-up, not unless it's triple-ply maybe...

However Charmin makes triple ply last I knew.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I'm not sure that is exactly wrong.
> 
> I mean, toilet paper in a GOOD line won't generally cause a back-up, not unless it's triple-ply maybe...
> 
> However Charmin makes triple ply last I knew.




I have serviced plenty of "good" lines (some even PVC) completely jammed full of Charmin paper. Doesn't really matter which style it clumps together and tumbles down the line like a big spit wad.

It doesn't work well with today's toilets :no:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't like the Charmin. I have found to many line packed like Asstyme says. I may be a Roto-Rooter but I don't endorse it. Besides when it is packed with paper it is a pain in the a-- to get it flowing, but it has usually turned into oatmeal by the time they call. Good line or bad line


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

so if charmin blocks my drain, will roto rooter fix it for free?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It is sad any plumbing company or plumber would ever recommend any toilet paper brand. 

We should be recommending toilet seat bidets and nothing else.

Recommending toilet paper of any kind is like recommending a certain brand of cigarette, They are all bad for you


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The ad seems to be aimed at selling sewer repairs and replacements, not TP.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The ad seems to be aimed at selling sewer repairs and replacements, not TP.




Yeah, if our Charmin plugs your main line you must need a replacement :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> It is sad any plumbing company or plumber would ever recommend any toilet paper brand.
> 
> We should be recommending toilet seat bidets and nothing else.
> *
> Recommending toilet paper of any kind is like recommending a certain brand of cigarette, They are all bad for you*




Not so, there are major differences in paper brands.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Once again Roto Rooter corporate has no idea about drain cleaning. They do manufacturer one hell of a machine though. Now if they only knew how to use them properly. 😁


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Once again Roto Rooter corporate has no idea about drain cleaning. They do manufacturer one hell of a machine though. Now if they only knew how to use them properly. 😁


Being a one man shop for 64 years cleaning drains and sewers I would say we done pretty good and done things properly.
As far as machines the old 55 hasn't been beat in durability, we are still using it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Being a one man shop for 64 years cleaning drains and sewers I would say we done pretty good and done things properly.
> 
> As far as machines the old 55 hasn't been beat in durability, we are still using it.



I didn't mean you. That's why I wrote "corporate." I was being sincere when I said that they make a great sewer machine.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> It is sad any plumbing company or plumber would ever recommend any toilet paper brand.
> 
> We should be recommending toilet seat bidets and nothing else.
> 
> Recommending toilet paper of any kind is like recommending a certain brand of cigarette, They are all bad for you


Huh? I recommend toilet paper all the time. I generally recommend single-ply 1000 sheet roles because they pretty much disintegrate when they hit the water.

Why is toilet paper bad for you? Do you wipe your ass with leaves?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I recommend Scott one ply all the time for trouble lines.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I didn't mean you. That's why I wrote "corporate." I was being sincere when I said that they make a great sewer machine.


SORRY Drain Pro 
I have a new one for backup but I still prefer the 55. It just seems to be a heavier built machine. Has lasted us a long time and longer than the new one we have.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

they would be better off teaming up with taco bell or a chinese food place. when your crap is water, your sewer is good.:yes:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> SORRY Drain Pro
> I have a new one for backup but I still prefer the 55. It just seems to be a heavier built machine. Has lasted us a long time and longer than the new one we have.



No worries. 😄


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Huh?
> 
> Why is toilet paper bad for you? Do you wipe your ass with leaves?


 Have you ever had a cold and had to blow your nose a lot? Did your nose get all chapped and sore. That's what happens with your azz when you use toilet paper. Only your smearing feces into aggravated skin. I know I know. Im crazy I don't know what I talking about. 

OK how about this. When older women can't wipe from front to back because of there limited range of motion they have to wipe from back to front. Guess what happens then. They get horrible urinary tract infections. That is one of the biggest reasons old ladies wind up in the hospital. 

So to answer your question. NO I don't wipe with leaves. I try never and I mean never to wipe at all.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> Have you ever had a cold and had to blow your nose a lot? Did your nose get all chapped and sore. That's what happens with your azz when you use toilet paper. Only your smearing feces into aggravated skin. I know I know. Im crazy I don't know what I talking about.
> 
> OK how about this. When older women can't wipe from front to back because of there limited range of motion they have to wipe from back to front. Guess what happens then. They get horrible urinary tract infections. That is one of the biggest reasons old ladies wind up in the hospital.
> 
> So to answer your question. NO I don't wipe with leaves. I try never and I mean never to wipe at all.


what if you dont get a clean break? you can shake your a$$ and it just wont break? it might take a couple of times to wipe it clean.:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a rep tell me a few years ago that he never wipes, he carries the Toto body sprayer.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> what if you dont get a clean break? you can shake your a$$ and it just wont break? it might take a couple of times to wipe it clean.:laughing:


 I'm talking toilet seat bidets. No need to ever wipe. A little water and you are just like you took a shower clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I take it you never take a crap anywhere but your house. No going on vacations, no hanging out at friends house watching the game, no long travels. Constantly holding it when you're on the road until you can make it home. NEVER. I just find that very extreme and kinda nasty to not use tissue or wipes.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I used a Toto Neorest 700 once on my ass and I got to say, that shiet hurts like hell.
Stings like a MFer. I rather wipe my ass.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

You could probably just wipe with a wet-wipe and it wouldn't be so bad. Just don't flush it, of course


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, I've heard of some people using a water bottle to clean themselves. It made for an awkward moment at a food processing facility when someone said, naively, that it's not hygienic to be drinking water in the bathroom.. I guess some people really miss their bidets.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I take it you never take a crap anywhere but your house. No going on vacations, no hanging out at friends house watching the game, no long travels. Constantly holding it when you're on the road until you can make it home. NEVER. I just find that very extreme and kinda nasty to not use tissue or wipes.


I said I TRY never and I mean never to wipe. 

Sorry Seirra you are wrong wiping is nasty getting clean every time with water isn't. 

Ten years ago I would be a lone voice but you will see a few will side with me now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

gosh what a wonderful subject...

perhaps you guys debating about this ought to take some selfies of your a-holes and post them on here and we can all judge who has the cleanest one..

maybe the mods can give an award for the most hairy a-hole..:laughing:

of course some honorable mentions...
for properly groomed hemorrhoids,,,.
ect......




That add was or is a great deal for Roto Rooter especially if Charman paid for the advertiseing
.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> gosh what a wonderful subject...
> 
> perhaps you guys debating about this ought to take some selfies of your a-holes and post them on here and we can all judge who has the cleanest one..
> 
> ...


 Finally somebody who isn't afraid to admit it is a wonderful subject. 
I'm glad you agree Master Mark

When you have a friend who cancelled there hemorrhoid surgery, or an old lady who struggled with UTIs most of her life and now she no longer is troubled with them. Or better yet a little kid because of a medical condition will never be able to wipe themselves but now has total independence in the bathroom. 

Well I can see why you also think it is a wonderful subject!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott tissue was a Roto-Rooter recommended tissue several years ago.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wiped this morning.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bidets are the best thing in the world. Put it to you like this.....give up cable tv or give up bidet......TV would be gone in a second.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

we need Dunbar on this thread!!!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

saysflushable said:


> I said I TRY never and I mean never to wipe. Sorry Seirra you are wrong wiping is nasty getting clean every time with water isn't. Ten years ago I would be a lone voice but you will see a few will side with me now.


Walmart has a great deal on wipes.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/17182447?...43343632&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78303811832&veh=sem


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Yeah, if our Charmin plugs your main line you must need a replacement :laughing:


If Charmin is clogging the line something needs to be done to that line other than snaking it.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Obviously they have never seen an impaction on a toilet ha ha I've seen plenty where ( usually a woman flushes gobs of paper down a toilet and it becomes impacted beyond its ability to flush( this is known as a backup the water wets the paper it dries and so and so on until the impaction is like concrete ( so .... Whistling) yes toilet paper causes backups. Just think of it this way ... If one only put feces and urine down the toilet there would be nothing to block the sewer this is why overseas they usually don't allow it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> If Charmin is clogging the line something needs to be done to that line other than snaking it.




What would you suggest besides more water ? Lines look fine some are even PVC.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Bidets are the best thing in the world. Put it to you like this.....give up cable tv or give up bidet......TV would be gone in a second.


 Finally a voice of reason.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I riped on a rope...


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Next will be Roto promoting Playtex saying, Its sewer safe to flush your white mice. Playtex already says it is.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Grimmeute said:


> Next will be Roto promoting Playtex saying, Its sewer safe to flush your white mice. Playtex already says it is.


Good. More business for us when customers find out otherwise.

I'm not liable for other companies lies.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk, I sure wouldn't just keep snaking it. Yes, I would explore the idea of a new sewer or a better toilet.
I live in a 50+ year old house with original cast iron and clay in earthquake country and I on several occasions flush over 10 wipes down the toilet while its full of crap and have never had a clog other than from the old backwater valve that I pulled out.
I'd have to see it to believe it that an ABS sewer with the correct pitch and size is catching toilet paper.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Grimmeute said:


> Next will be Roto promoting Playtex saying, Its sewer safe to flush your white mice. Playtex already says it is.


I couldn't believe what I read here, but I've been informed now. 

Rediculous. What next? Flushable packing peanuts? Hah!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Finally a voice of reason.


Good going.....we just lost all credibility lol!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Idk, I sure wouldn't just keep snaking it. Yes, I would explore the idea of a new sewer or a better toilet.
> I live in a 50+ year old house with original cast iron and clay in earthquake country and I on several occasions flush over 10 wipes down the toilet while its full of crap and have never had a clog other than from the old backwater valve that I pulled out.
> I'd have to see it to believe it that an ABS sewer with the correct pitch and size is catching toilet paper.



I tell them to switch paper brands. Some don't want to switch or believe me but when they finally do switch I never hear from them again. Sometimes putting a float above the flapper to flush more water works too.


----------

